# anyone hav a pic of a t-pattern silver



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

any one have a pic of a t-pattern silver


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver as in dilute blue?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a silver velvet lahore I found online.
http://www.npausa.com/news/lancaster2009gn/Lahore, Dun Check OC 07114, Jim Brandt.jpg


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

yes silver as in dilute blue, the lahores sliver part seems dark, i thought velvet silver would be lighter


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

FrillbackLover said:


> yes silver as in dilute blue, the lahores sliver part seems dark, i thought velvet silver would be lighter


Silver is a misnomer here, the blue parts of dilute blue is really not very light at all, not even on barless birds, but in T-pattern, the Lahore is a very good example of what 'silver' looks like. This is why I prefer the term dun (or even better 'dilute blue') to the term 'silver'.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

FrillbackLover said:


> yes silver as in dilute blue, the lahores sliver part seems dark, i thought velvet silver would be lighter


Nope. Sometimes the only way you can tell if a blue bird is dilute, is if the flights are a lighter color.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

The lahore is dun (+spread). A silver would not have spread?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Henk69 said:


> The lahore is dun (+spread). A silver would not have spread?


I don't think the Lahore in question is spread, just T-pattern as Backy suggested. The name of the picture also states that the bird is check.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Without spread it should not be called dun.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Henk69 said:


> Without spread it should not be called dun.


I agree.
But this bird is in fact a silver velvet/t-pattern.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Henk69 said:


> Without spread it should not be called dun.


Wouldn't it only be called dun with spread? And silver or dilute without? 
Black -> Dun
Blue -> Silver

I guess it depends on the breed standard naming conventions.


----------

